# Massey Ferguson 471 power steering problem



## Brent byrum (Jan 2, 2018)

just need a little direction on this problem I have not found a direct answer yet. Seems Massey has a major problem with this tractor and power steering. In warm weather I have to wait only a minute or two as it gets colder the longer I have to wait befre steering goes to work . Now in the cold I have to wait , it may start working , then quit , another 39 min Any ideas ?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Brent, welcome to the tractor forum.

I found the following post on the internet regarding an update to the 471:

"I have had a 471 for about a year and like it very well. The only problem that I have had was an update that had to be done on the hydraulics. It seems that something was changed when the 271 became a 471 and some part of the hydraulics would malfunction if the tractor sit for several days. When it was first started after sitting you would not have power steering for about 30 seconds or more then it would be fine. This was the only thing that you would notice. I think that this affected some of the 471 thru 492 models."

Check with your MF dealer.


----------

